# Tour De Gruene



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone doing the ride and/or the ITT or 2 Man TTT


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Thinking about it, but haven't decided to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

skinewmexico said:


> Thinking about it, but haven't decided to pull the trigger yet.


I'm doing the ride, I hate that downhill off that road near HWY 46, would rather go up it and watch everyone fail, I guess I'm cynical & Not even talking the large hill up the damn or the one before that.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I did the ride last year and am doing it again this year. I can't believe I've lived in TX all my life and last year was the first time I did this ride. It's now one of my favorites. River road is my favorite part and I get to do it this weekend too on the BikeMS.


----------

